# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Hanging a carcass

## ebf

Cutting up a lamb last night, it had been hanging for couple of days.

It is noticeably more difficult (well for me at least) to separate the muscle groups when boning it out once the meat has set.

Most of the vids on youtube also seem to be animals where the carcass is still quite fresh.

Can you bone it and then put the different cuts in a fridge to set/age before freezing or what is the best option ?

----------


## Gibo

Never bothered hanging lamb myself. 
If I have boned out a deer in the field I will seperate the groups when home and leave in the fridge. Seems all good.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

My neighbour, a butcher, insists that the carcass must hang for at least 48 hours, otherwise it is too difficult to break down. I did this twice  (for him to show me how to breakdown) and he had no difficulty with it.

----------


## kiwijames

> My neighbour, a butcher, insists that the carcass must hang for at least 48 hours, otherwise it is too difficult to break down. I did this twice  (for him to show me how to breakdown) and he had no difficulty with it.


Certainly not in line with industry. Hot boning far easier to break down a carcass. Many other efficiency's though in a full scale production facilities.

----------


## veitnamcam

I find it easyer and cleaner set, only hot bone if have to to carry.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

I don't do sheep much but any game meat for my table has to be shot and bled properly,  hung outside the chiller for at least 12 hrs then in the chiller for a min of one week.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

me, I let it hang for a least a couple of days, Deer, pig, Sheep. Mind you depends on the bruising ,bullet, dog etc. and humidity.

----------


## JoshC

> I don't do sheep much but any game meat for my table has to be shot and bled properly,  hung outside the chiller for at least 12 hrs then in the chiller for a min of one week.



Yep same, deer are hung a minimum of a week. Cattle-beast we'll hang for 1-2 weeks at this time of year. Sheep we usually skin hang for a day, freeze and band-saw the whole thing into chops! I love chops!

----------


## Dougie

Only because I've run out of day light ebf, I've a couple times left goats hanging over night then came back to break them down the next day. Haven't really thought about doing which was easier or harder, but cold seems to be a bit cleaner and yeah probably easier?

----------


## Gibo

I have also heard @BRADS hangs lambs and ewes in a rather inappropriate method  :XD:

----------


## BRADS

> I have also heard @BRADS hangs lambs and ewes in a rather inappropriate method


On my new 270  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> I don't do sheep much but any game meat for my table has to be shot and bled properly,  hung outside the chiller for at least 12 hrs then in the chiller for a min of one week.
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


How was that jap eating wise? I am certain that with these smaller animals the meat quality suffers if it is not hung and set on the bone. The back steaks certainly are not as good if cut off from hot carcass (but often is the only option). 
I very much prefer game meat hung and chilled for a similar period to you. Never bothered to bleed though. That's what bullets are for :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> On my new 270


Get rid of it quick, you didnt pay your subs to the cool kids club!

----------


## BRADS

> Get rid of it quick, you didnt pay your subs to the cool kids club!


Who do we pay?

----------


## Gibo

> Who do we pay?


Toby. Hes saving for a 270  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Old rule of thumb ,Hang the animal so the scrag end of neck is 8 -10" above the floor.Leave it hang until the carcass relaxes when that happens the end on neck should almost touch the floor.If thats not possible freeze the various cuts & prior to being required thaw the put in fridge for 10 days or so. That ages the meat & it should be tender when cooked.I do it now with all my venison even if its been hung for a while.
Have a red to cut up tomorrow night that been hung since Saturday,18 month old hind.Should be good eater.

----------


## BRADS

> Toby. Hes saving for a 270


You must be wrong? I'm pretty sure @Toby is not gay :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> You must be wrong? I'm pretty sure @Toby is not gay


What were his words when he turned you down?

----------


## BRADS

> What were his words when he turned you down?


He said in a rather female  voice I don't have a tikka 270 leave me alone :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> He said in a rather female  voice I don't have a tikka 270 leave me alone


 :Oh Noes:  you make me so upset with your mean words

----------


## BRADS

On a more serious note.
Ebf I leave mine hanging for a day or two depending on the time of year,
I killed this one last night and will chop up tomorrow night, I'd leave longer if I had a chiller :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

idek how to respond to this

----------


## ebf

interesting replies, tx guys

kiwi39 has pretty much converted me to the benefits of a bachelors gambrel, seeing brads pic just re-enforces how much the back wheels get stretched using a traditional setup. only gripe I have with the pelvic hook is the carcass rotates like a bloody spinning top while you are working on it. next one I have a cunning plan involving some bungy cord...

----------


## BRADS

It's supposed two do that mate so do don't have two move :Have A Nice Day: 
You can just hang from below the swivel

----------


## kiwijames

> On a more serious note.
> Ebf I leave mine hanging for a day or two depending on the time of year,
> I killed this one last night and will chop up tomorrow night, I'd leave longer if I had a chiller


We need to have a little chat bro.

----------


## Friwi

Hi,
Contrary to what most do, I had many occasions where I would eat my deer with out hanging it ,on the day it was shot or the following day ( usually that is eye fillets and back fillets) and with no issue what so ever about the flavour or chewiness. And my guests never complained either.

It would be interesting to do a blind test with two animals of the same age ,sex and same area to see what is the outcome.
Friwi

----------


## R93

> We need to have a little chat bro.


Piss off I asked first!

That animal cut up ok.
Could only use some of the back wheels and straps.

Should have popped the ball joints when it was hanging up there.
I forgot.
Bullets don't normally bleed deer either. Except in your case.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

If it is a nice eating animal you will get away with it but if not... :Sad: 
You know well before it gets to the chiller if its a good eater , young, putting on condition not looseing it, unalarmed with a quick death.
putting on or looseing condition is often overlooked and in my opinion is one of the most if not the most important factor in how it eats.

Good animal 3 days is plenty.
not so good a week.
if it needs more than a week its sausages.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

> Piss off I asked first!
> 
> That animal cut up ok.
> Could only use some of the back wheels and straps.
> 
> Should have popped the ball joints when it was hanging up there.
> I forgot.
> Bullets don't normally bleed deer either. Except in your case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Aye? Did you do something unnatural to it on the ferry? That animal was kept pretty cold. It should not have bone taint.

----------


## Toby

Friction creates heat james. That sikas rump would be knackered by the time it made it to the west coast

----------


## ebf

> Aye? Did you do something unnatural to it on the ferry?


Duh, it's R93. The answer is an obvious "YEAH BABY!!!"  :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> Friction creates heat james. That sikas rump would be knackered by the time it made it to the west coast


This alone would have popped the ball joints.

----------

